# 60G planted



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

So After my reef tank crashed, I finally decided to clean it up and change it to a planted tank. It's been a long time away from BCA. So it's good to be back too.

I kept most of the equipments from my reef tank. Here are the specs:
Tank:
24"x24"x24", 4" from the back is sectioned off as overflow. Tank is drilled with a sump.
Filtration:
Filter media and ceramic bioballs in sump. Auto top-off directly hooked up from RODI filter.
Light: 250W Metal Halide with Lumenmax Elite reflector. I need a replacement bulb as it is still 13000K from my reef setup.
Pressurized CO2 with Bazooka diffuser.
Substrate: ADA Amazonia

Here are a few pictures: Please excuse me for the bluish and washed out pictures as my replacement bulb hasn't arrived yet.

1st day after setup, 11/20









4th day. 11/23, Added HC and some other plants. Added CO2 as well.









9th day. 11/28. The sure HC has taken off.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool tank..... just wondering y ur reef crashed? i want to start a nano reef, but im hesitant cause im cheap lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice. I already see pearling.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally posted some pics eh Sam....looks like you're off to a great start mang!


----------



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. 
The reason my reef tank crashed is due to neglect. Not putting the time and effort. 
Well, hope this tank turns out better than the reef.


----------



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

A few changes last night.
1. I got my light bulb. It's a 6500K bulb. Looks a tag too yellow for me.
I might get a 8000K bulb instead.
2. Added some new plants. Didplis Diandra & Pogostemon Eusteralis stellata.
3. Added 9 baby angel fish.

Here is an updated pic.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

Well, things are not going too well. I got algae!
I got some BBA (came with plants I got), dust algae and staghorn.
That what I get for rushing things.
I started doing daily water change. Manually remove as much as I can.
I also added 2 dozens of amano shrimps and hopefully they will help cleaning it up.
Figures crossed and hopefully I win the algae battle.


----------



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

I haven't done a good job updating my thread.
Since the last update, I had a move. I recently had to restart the tank to remove the broken overflow.
It is now 2 weeks after, plants are settling in.

Here is a pic before the restart:









Here is a recent update of the tank.


----------

